# Sea mullet hook size



## surffshr

I have gotten several different opinions.
What is the best size hook sea mullet??


----------



## bluewaterfisher

i like size 4 2 and 1 just depending on the size fish im catching


----------



## HStew

Size 4 (not 4/0) circle hook should work good just about anytime.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

2/0 eagle claw circles. Sometimes with floats (aka barney rigs), sometimes without.


----------



## surffshr

bluewaterfisher said:


> i like size 4 2 and 1 just depending on the size fish im catching


Yes, that makes sense to me after seeing the different size fish we caught this week. In general, it seems like a good idea to start with smaller and go up if fish run big.


----------



## dudeondacouch

Dr. Bubba said:


> 2/0 eagle claw circles. Sometimes with floats (aka barney rigs), sometimes without.


2/0 hooks for Whiting?


----------



## Fishman

#1 or 1/0 J or circle hook


----------



## LEADDRAFT

#5 Long-shank j-hook; Eagle Claw


----------



## 1SHOT1KILL

Fishman said:


> #1 or 1/0 J or circle hook


Ditto


----------



## hifu

#4 circles


----------



## DrumintheSuds

2/0 Eagle Claw circle......Combine that hook with a 9'-6" Steelhead Rod and you have a magical combo......A seamullet KILLER. Bait hook, watch seamullet pull a bow into rod, WALK down to rod, pick up, reel, take off fish.....repeat. Rod and hook do the work and I get to have all the fun. 2/0 for sea mullet and pomps. 3/0 circle for red and black drum.


----------



## solid7

There is no "best size" for whiting. But, you really can't go wrong with anything between #4 and 2/0, in a Kahle, or #2 to 3/0 in a circle. That's if you don't like setting hooks. If you like to set hooks on a surf rig, I can't help you.

"Best" is too subjective of a word. Take some of the recommendations that you have been given thusfar, and draw your own conclusions.

Good luck.


----------



## DrumintheSuds

IMO the ROD is just as important as the type of hook. You have to LIGHTEN UP on your equipment.....


----------



## dudeondacouch

Agreed. I've literally caught more sammitches than I can count on a 6'6" ultralight combo with 6# on it.

Light rod + light line + sharp hooks = more catches IMO.


----------



## JFord56

#2 Owner Light Mutu Circles


----------



## dudeondacouch

and to actually answer the question...

#2 Mustad UltraPoint Demon Circle
#4 Eagle Claw Bronze Kahle


----------



## solid7

I actually find whiting to be a nuisance these days. Nothing ruins a good day of pompano fishing like a whiting bite. 

I don't use light gear - they bite just fine on my normal surf rigs. However, dudeonacouch and JFord56 definitely got the hooks right. I use all of their hooks, plus a couple different sizes of each.

These days, when they start a bite, I just fill the cooler, and give 'em away at work. I don't even have to clean them. And it keeps them out of my fishing area. 

For me, the limiting factor in catching whiting is the bait. You put a clam in the suds, you are gonna catch a whiting. If you don't, they just are not there... However, that is our area. Yours might be different.


----------



## dudeondacouch

Sure, I'd rather catch a cooler full of nice pomps than a cooler full of whiting, but those "nuisance" fish can be the only thing between getting skunked and carrying home dinner.

Dunno about you, but I'll take fish sammitches over nabs any day of the week.


----------



## solid7

dudeondacouch said:


> Sure, I'd rather catch a cooler full of nice pomps than a cooler full of whiting, but those "nuisance" fish can be the only thing between getting skunked and carrying home dinner.
> 
> Dunno about you, but I'll take fish sammitches over nabs any day of the week.


Yeah, you are right. It's just that I already have a freezer full... It gets really tedious having to clean them. I just don't want anymore of them 90% of the time.

I know, bad problem to have, right?


----------



## SmoothLures

Whiting are dang tasty. #2-4 long shank bronze J hook for me.


----------



## kiss my bass

For whiting i like a size 1 or 1/0 gamakatsu octopus hook, might be a bit more money but razor sharp and sticks all the fish, plus the small barb makes it much easier to unhook. These are also my go-to hooks for all my surf fishing bottom rigs and have caught fish from 5 inch spot on them to 18 inch bluefish.


----------



## flathead

If I'm holding the rod,which is 90% of the time,I like an Eagle Claw size 2 , 2x long.The 2x long helps keep bluefish biteoffs to a minimum.


----------



## greg12345

#4 or #2 circle. and i agree with whiting being a nuisance when pomp fishing. i just want the big pomps.


----------



## jeffreyweeks

Please pack up all nuisance whiting up and ship them to me. They are one delicious fish!


----------

